# polaroid packfilm test



## mysteryscribe (Feb 13, 2006)

shot with a polaroid pack film that was converted to 120 roll film.  shot indoors existing light.  Way to slow for this camera.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks a little soft, but you did get a passable image. 

And how does one convert _pack_ film to roll? Yer confusin' me....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 13, 2006)

one grafts a graflex roll film holder to the back after one strips the rollfilm holder enough so that the infinity focus isnt changed too much.  I will post a shot outside where the camera didn't have the slow shutter speed problem I am working on that image now.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> one grafts a graflex roll film holder to the back after one strips the rollfilm holder enough so that the infinity focus isnt changed too much. I will post a shot outside where the camera didn't have the slow shutter speed problem I am working on that image now.


I'd like to see!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 13, 2006)

I just need a couple of vintage cars now and im john dillinger material


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 13, 2006)

forgot shot through a window glass


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2006)

Now that is a very cool image - sepia tone and everything add to that vintage look. :thumbup: Nice one!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 14, 2006)

okay now this is hand colored but it isnt garish darn it.


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2006)

Garish is as garish does, Mister.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 14, 2006)

And what was it you used to say about the chocolates mama


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 14, 2006)

So do you like the manequin's color better now.


----------

